
Gawker to Retool as Politics Site - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/18/business/media/gawker-politics-media.html
======
cafard
Saw this news in the Post. The skeptic in me says that this gives them a free
pass for any manner of trash they want to publish about someone. Of course
it's in the public interest!

